# Acts 2:38: meaning of the word 'for' (side issue of other post Acts 2:39)



## Romans922 (Jan 10, 2010)

Acts 2:38: "Repent, and each of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ *for *the forgiveness of your sins; and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit."

Is the *FOR* here one of instrumentality (Repent, be baptized so that you may have forgiveness of sins) or is the *FOR* one of causality (Repent, be baptized because you have forgiveness of sins), or another meaning?

I think it might play a little part in understand more clearly verse 39, in the other thread.


----------

